# 3 year old - islabike 14" and 12" hotrock



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Thought I'd share a couple videos. Our 'short' 3 year old on a 12" hotrock and isla 14" bike. Training wheels came off just a month ago on the 12" hotrock and I bought him this bike thinking he'd grow into it when he got taller. No...he rode it straight away. With the seat slammed he tip toes his skate shoes when he stops.
Islabikes Cnoc 14 ? lightweight first bike for kids age 3+

the hotrock still gets a ton of use (and the runbike too). It's got a low seatheight compared to other 12"er's our neighborhood, which is great for his short stature. Great bike overall, little heavy.

14" isla.. Big bike makers, take design/spec cues. alu crankset/aheadset, perfect sized bars and brake levers, alloy wheels. For his size, the 14" bike is FAST. He is ripping on it and especially UPhill, the rolling momentum has gotten his up hills that he drops the hotrock down on. Note: US design islabike has a rear coaster and front handbrake, due to US laws. Not a dealbreaker, I actually like both options. here's a couple short clips


----------



## ProjectMayhem (Aug 23, 2013)

We got the Hotrock when my son turned two as it was the smallest bike we could find. Even then I had to run with him as he couldn't get a foot down when he stopped. He has just turned three and is also small for his age (36" at the most)

It is a great wee bike, but he has always struggled up hills on it. I bet the Cnoc 14 feels much lighter, even with the coaster. I have found the coaster very useful on the Hotrock as it is so easy for small kids to use


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

jewels said:


> 14" isla.. Big bike makers, take design/spec cues. alu crankset/aheadset, *perfect sized bars and brake levers*, alloy wheels.


Could you take a pic of those brake levers similar to this one and post it in this thread? Or at least post the measurement? Thank you.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*stats*

Here's a picture and some stats:
15" inseam with shoes
36" tall

reach is 1 1/4" to center of v brake lever, 1 1/2" to the further point of the lever.













micro reach brake levers....never seen a set so tiny and fit so well.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

Thank you. Those look similar but not identical to the Tektro JL 350's that were discussed in my thread further down on the first page of this forum.

May have to see if Islabikes USA will sell me brake levers if I can't track down the Tektro's.

Wife and I enjoyed your videos as well.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I seriously considered the Islabike 14" for my three year old. It looks like a fantastic bike! I ended up going with the Spawn Gremlin because it came with a freehub instead of the coaster brake... but other than that, the two look pretty close. My daughter also just barely fit her bike when she started, shoes just barely touching just like your son. After a few falls getting used to starting, she's been off and pedaling fast for most of the year.

Any other thoughts on the Islabike? I'll definitely be looking into them as my girls get larger.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

jewels said:


> Here's a picture and some stats:
> 15" inseam with shoes
> 36" tall
> 
> ...


Photos deserve a sticky. That's what reach should always look like for a kid.

If the kid's bike has air/oil fork, run thinner oil to take the progression way down so it works with their typical very light weight. They don't design the forks to work well for kid-weights. That would bottom-out for practically everyone else.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

I am not familiar with the spawn bikes, but we wanted freehub too. But being in Hawaii, we picked up the bike on a trip to Oregon as they had a distributor there. I think they are fanatastic bikes, even with the coaster. 
Islabikes kids' bikes come to the US - BikeRadar
This article says the cranks specially molded, not only for length but q factor. Little things like that and presta valves, alloy rims, threadless headset and kenda small block 8 tires....what's not to like.  To be honest, the brake lever was a seller to me. The first time I put my hand on it, I knew he'd have confidence learning handbrakes. Will certainly consider a bigger 16-20" bike when he gets bigger.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

jewels said:


> To be honest, the brake lever was a seller to me. The first time I put my hand on it, I knew he'd have confidence learning handbrakes. Will certainly consider a bigger 16-20" bike when he gets bigger.


Yeah, no argument there. The brake lever on the Spawn Cycles is very similar. Major difference is that it's black and says "Tektro"... otherwise, looks like the same one.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

We adjusted the reach of the brake lever for our son, brought it closer which makes a big difference


----------

